# Check Engine & EPC Light



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

On the way to work this morning I noticed my EPC light was on and the car was driving very sluggishly. It felt like the car was revving but the engine wasn't responding as quick as it should. If I put my foot down nothing would happen except the car revving as if it was in neutral (except the engine would slowly respond) I waited a little bit to drive it around back to service to see if it'd go away or fix itself but now the check engine light is on too

It's in service now so waiting to see what delightful treats I'm in store for now...:banghead::banghead::banghead:

Also asked if the window fix was in yet and he said as of last week it wasn't but he'd check. Aaand still waiting for a new armrest that actually latches into place, it's been on order for months now and still not here. Will update when I hear back from them...


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

EPC = electronic pedal control 

Could be a few things... ie maf, throttle body. Tech will need a scan to know what's going on.


----------



## MrsDave (Jun 21, 2012)

Mine did the same thing, it was throttle body harness. Scary when you are in 4 lanes of traffic and can't accelerate.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah, especially when you discover this by making a right turn and the car not accelerating with traffic coming quick behind you. Not fun! lol


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Just got my car back and working fine now. Apparently the fuel pump was bad...I wonder if this has anything to do with the previous issue I had with the fuel sensor not letting me fill up completely? The paperwork says:

"MIL AND EPC WARNING LIGHT CAME ON CAR VERY LOW ON POWER POOR ACCEL.
RAN GFF AND FOUND FAULT FOR FUEL PRESSURE TOO LOW. FOLLOWED TEST PLAN AND FOUND FAULTY HIGH PRESSURE FUEL PUMP. REPLACED, RAN TEST PLAN AGAIN TO VERIFY REPAIRS TESTED GOOD CLEARED FAULTS AND SET READINESS CODES. TEST DROVE VEHICLE TO VERIFY, NO LOSS OF POWER. COMPLETE."


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

vdub10golf said:


> "MIL AND EPC WARNING LIGHT CAME ON CAR VERY LOW ON POWER POOR ACCEL.
> RAN GFF AND FOUND FAULT FOR FUEL PRESSURE TOO LOW. FOLLOWED TEST PLAN AND FOUND FAULTY HIGH PRESSURE FUEL PUMP. REPLACED, RAN TEST PLAN AGAIN TO VERIFY REPAIRS TESTED GOOD CLEARED FAULTS AND SET READINESS CODES. TEST DROVE VEHICLE TO VERIFY, NO LOSS OF POWER. COMPLETE."


I wonder if VW has improved the High Pressure Fuel Pump (HPFP) for the 2.0T. Premature wear was a known problem in the early model years. 

Anyone know???


----------

